# Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?



## fiseloer (22. Okt. 2013)

Hallo liebe Fischfreunde,

ein Bekannter möchte aus seinem 5000L Teich einige Koi wegen Überbesatz abgeben.

ich selbst habe 8000L Volumen und einen Mix aus etwa 25 kleineren Fischen (max. 25cm) darunter 5 Koi.

Ich bin gerade mit dem Teichumbau beschäftigt und werde im Frühjahr auf 30000L vergrößern.

Ist es vertretbar, einige Fische jetzt noch zu mir zu holen oder ist das Risiko vor dem Winter zu groß? Ich würde lieber bis zum Frühjahr warten, der Bekannte will die Tiere allerdings schnell loswerden. Was meint Ihr?

Liebe Grüße
Klaus

PS: wir hatten bei uns heute 25° bei 12° Wasser, meine Truppe ist Putzmunter und frisst noch gut..


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Lass die Koi wo sie sind.
Wie bitte willst du eine ordentliche Quarantäne machen ?
Was ist wenn du die einsetzt und bekommst Probleme?
Bei den Wassertemperaturen kannst du nicht mehr behandeln !!!
Nächstes Jahr gibt es auch noch schöne Fische


----------



## fiseloer (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Danke Koi1,

ich bin gar nicht scharf drauf die Fische jetzt noch zu holen.
Wenn ich mir seinen Teich allerdings anschaue, denke ich dass die Tiere bei mir vielleicht bessere Chancen hätten, den Winter zu überstehen. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## jolantha (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Klaus,
das ist ein Grund, weshalb ich sie jetzt noch umsiedeln würde, alles besser, als den winter in der Überbevölkerung zu bleiben .


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*



> Klaus,
> das ist ein Grund, weshalb ich sie jetzt noch umsiedeln würde, alles besser, als den winter in der Überbevölkerung zu bleiben .



und was ist wenn er sich mit den Koi etwas einschleppt ??
ist alles schön und gut Fische aus einem zu kleinen Teich holen aber da sollte doch einiges mehr bedacht werden .
Bringt ja nichts die einen retten wollen und die eigenen gefährten oder.
ist auf alle Fälle meine Meinung und ich würde es auf keinen Fall mehr machen.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Also ich gebe Koi1 da vollkommen Recht.
Die Rettungsaktion in allen Ehren, aber was wenn die Asylanten etwas einschleppen? Dann kann Klaus sein ganzer Bestand hops gehen.

Und das ist es dann doch nicht wert.

Ohne Quarantäne sollte kein Fisch eingesetzt werden und die kann man bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr wirklich durchführen.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Hi Klaus,

du könntest ein paar für eine IH Überwinterung holen., alles andere würde deinen aktuellen Bestand gefährden.


----------



## jolantha (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Ihr habt ja alle die richtigen Argumente  ,
 ich war mal wieder zu überschwenglich und gedankenlos.
( Ich glaube, ich würds trotzdem machen :? )


----------



## fiseloer (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Hallo und Danke für Eure Meinungen.

Ich werde die Tiere jetzt nicht mehr in meinen Teich umsiedeln. 

Allerdings ist mir ein anderer Gedanke gekommen. In den nächsten 2 Wochen wird mein neuer Filterkeller fertig. Wenn ich den mit Teichfolie auskleide, einiges von meiner __ Wasserpest einsetze, belüfte und gut abdecke wäre das vielleicht ein Platz zum Überwintern.
Volumen 5000L, 100cm Tiefe, komplett eingegraben.

Was meint Ihr ?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Inzwischen hat sich das Thema erledigt. Mein Bekannter hat jemanden gefunden, der die Tier in seine IH übernimmt. Vielleicht kommen sie dann nächstes Jahr in meinen neuen Teich.

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## lotta (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

 prima


----------



## Moonlight (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Feine sache.

Dann hast du keine probleme und die koi haben eine gute unterkunft übern winter 

Mandy


----------



## fiseloer (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Jetzt noch Koi umsiedeln?*

Ich bin auch froh, dass sich das so schnell geklärt hat.
So hat jeder was davon. Die verbleibenden Fische haben mehr Platz, die IH ist groß genug um die abgegebenen gut durch den Winter zu bringen und ich darf mich auf drei bis vier schöne Koi freuen wenn mein Teich fertig ist.

Gruß Klaus


----------

